Ask HN: Does back end or front end bring more value to the company? - onmyway133
======
davelnewton
Depends on what the two ends are doing.

For example, an ML back-end is probably more valuable than the front end,
because that's the meat of the business. A portfolio site designed expressly
for viewing is little more than a CMS with a glossy paint job--front-end is
more valuable.

------
angersock
Whatever it is that gives the customer an impression of value received is most
important.

